# 2012 Cruze 2LT RS Performance Upgrades



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Did you feel anything with that jet chip?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome! Yeah I am interested to see that module's performance, only heard whispers of it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have always been deathly afraid of the JET Chips let me know what results you had.


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've actually been using the stage 1 Jet chip for about 4 months now. Right off the bat I noticed an improvement in power and MPG, also the engine note changed a little to a more throaty sound. All in all, I have not noticed any problems and installation was extremely easy. One note that needs to be made is, if you need to have a diagnostic run on the car, you will need to remove the jet module first. It can cause the diagnostic tool to miss-read the computer output.

Currently with the Stage 1 Jet Module and the K&N intake, I get about 36 MPG... If I'm not driving aggressive. Also, I have a 45 min drive on mostly highways to and from work.


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

Gained about 12 HP from the Jet chip, and the throttle response has also had a noticeable improvement, at both low speed and highway speed.


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

Just finished up the ZZP intercooler upgrade. All the intercooler parts installed exactly as the instructions said. All the GM parts and engineering slowed things down. And the worst part of the whole thing was getting the bumper back on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow. Is that A/C condenser as bad as it looks?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Needs moar low!  nice job man! Are those caliper covers I see in the front brakes?


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yup those are just caliper covers, they don't make a big brake kit for the 1.4 L. Apparently the bolt pattern is different for the caliper mounts than the 1.8 L. For the AC condenser I haven't had any issues with it, it's just seen a lot of highway miles.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Neo122 said:


> Yup those are just caliper covers, they don't make a big brake kit for the 1.4 L. Apparently the bolt pattern is different for the caliper mounts than the 1.8 L. For the AC condenser I haven't had any issues with it, it's just seen a lot of highway miles.


Caliper mounts are the same between the two. Only one that isn't is the diesel which is 14mm bolts Vs the 12mm on the gas cars. And make your own BBK


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok, I got the MagnaFlow Cat Back system installed. I was a little nervous about the appearance and fit with the RS package, but it all works, looks and sounds amazing. The exhaust really isn't much louder, but it is a much lower sound and also has a more beastly note to it. I don't really have pictures because all that really shows is the tip. I've also noticed that the car has a lot more power now and accelerates incredibly fast. One thing I didn't realize until I was removing the stock system is that the Cruze has a giant resonator, in addition to the muffler. The MagnaFlow kit reduces that down to just a high flow muffler.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice man! Any sound clips for us?


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

Figure I'm going to do the job right for the ECU, so I ordered the Trifecta tune to replace the Jet Performance Stage 1 module. From what I've been reading the Trifecta tune really helps to smooth out the automatic transmission too. That's the one thing that annoys me about the Cruze, the transmission is rough.


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

I did the Trifecta tune last night on my car, and so far I am extremely happy with it. Great power increase, and the improved shifting with the automatic really improves the overall feel. Also, for any one that is wondering I can confirm that the EZflash software will run on Windows 8.1 with out any issues or special tricks, just run the program like the instructions say.

Even though everything seems to be running smoothly, I'm also going to check the spark plug gaps. With the tune I want to make sure that the gaps are correct, plus I've read on here that that is a common issue on the Cruze.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

HPTuners and a pro-custom tune on a dyno by a professional tuner is the only way to go 

Love the intercooler! 

Tell me about your brakes in the front though, they look a little bigger....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Invierno said:


> HPTuners and a pro-custom tune on a dyno by a professional tuner is the only way to go
> 
> Love the intercooler!
> 
> Tell me about your brakes in the front though, they look a little bigger....


Careful with those words. Lately we've seen a rash of "professionals" with HP tuners rigging these motors to blow. They have no idea what they're doing with this platform and attempt to make power by shutting off all safety and protection limits and forcing the motor to make power even if it has to overboost to do so.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Careful with those words. Lately we've seen a rash of "professionals" with HP tuners rigging these motors to blow. They have no idea what they're doing with this platform and attempt to make power by shutting off all safety and protection limits and forcing the motor to make power even if it has to overboost to do so.


Careful with your words you are lumping all custom tuners into a category that none of them know anything about these motors. However I will agree there are a lot that jump on the hp tuners forum and just piggyback off of others work and tune for a raw hp number and not a proper curve without completely pulling all safeties.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

What wheels are those Neo?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Careful with those words. Lately we've seen a rash of "professionals" with HP tuners rigging these motors to blow. They have no idea what they're doing with this platform and attempt to make power by shutting off all safety and protection limits and forcing the motor to make power even if it has to overboost to do so.


Maybe I should rephrase it. I'm just not a fan of mail order canned shelf tunes with no hands/eyes on in person support. If you live near one of these Trifecta or VTuner shops, I'm sure it's great for you. However, I've read quite a few people on Sonic and Cruze forums posting negative experiences with at least both of those aforementioned tuners.

HPTuners isn't the problem. The overly aggressive tuners are, sure. Like I said, people have experienced problems with their tunes from these other so called "experts" of our vastly complicated and specialized Cruze motor.

I've had my tune on for almost two years without a single problem. My tuner knows how to make safe power, and isn't going to boost my car to death. Safeties in place here  His timing isn't too aggressive, no knock/detonation, boost is at a safe level, AFRs are very safe. Not sure what else to say.


----------



## soccer33 (Mar 11, 2015)

What kinda rims do you have? Also where did you get them?

They look great!


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I still find it amazing the amount of money put will out into a 140hp to try to get to to 200hp plus.

Just go buy a 300hp plus car from the get go.


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

The rims are 18" Drag DR34 in matte black, and I got them from Discount Tire.


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

Whiteline rear sway bar arrived yesterday.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Endlinks?

Plus, where is your [email protected]?!?! I want to see numbers!!!


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

Thx for the great pics. Keep us informed as to how things are going.


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sway bar installed.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Do they sway bars not have mounts with the z-link suspension? Just the 2 endlinks?


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

For the 2012 and newer Cruze, you have to go with this one. It's a 22mm non-adjustable sway bar that just mounts to the bottom of the spring boots. It was very easy to install, and when I took it for a test drive I could feel a definite improvement in handling.


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

LOL, changed out the plugs on my Cruze and found something entertaining, that might help others if they've encountered the same issue. Make sure you have the plugs torqued down, or else you might hear a squeaking/chirping sound coming from the engine.

Once I got that fun figured out (I Know I'm a Noob) the car was running much better, especially in the heat. I found my stock plugs were gaped at .025, but the new ones I set at .028. The Plugs I got were the Denso Iridium core plugs. So far they are working great and for $35 at Napa for all four, I cannot complain about the price.


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

Been a while since I last posted on this thread, but not too much has changed with my car. I can verify that even after several months with the tune, the car is running better than ever.

At this time the only planned upgrades I have are to add a front and rear strut tower brace. Right now the parts ore on order and I'm anxiously waiting to get them installed, considering the reviews I read from others who have performed the same upgrade.


----------



## Woobachuckie (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow. Nicely done keeping up with the thread. Any chance you can post pics of your exhaust system? I have a 2015 2LT RS and was looking to change a lot. I put in different spark plugs and removed this plastic intake panel for better airflow. I want to do the full bnr turbo replacement, new intake, sway bars, and little lower on the back end, and just small stuff to improve. Anything I should look out for that makes the car difficult to deal with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woobachuckie (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow. Nicely done keeping up with the thread. Any chance you can post pics of your exhaust system? I have a 2015 2LT RS and was looking to change a lot. I put in different spark plugs and removed this plastic intake panel for better airflow. I want to do the full bnr turbo replacement, new intake, sway bars, and little lower on the back end, and just small stuff to improve. Anything I should look out for that makes the car difficult to deal with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

